# turning a duck call



## b-stick (Mar 24, 2012)

im interested in turning a few calls for some close friends..

what should i buy in order to turn these??


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

i have made a lot of calls. you can buy the guts online through HUT i think penn state industries may carry them as well. you are going to want to make some mandrels, i started with wood and than had a custom metal expanding one made. HUT i believe sells a started kit for turning game calls!!!! they are fun to make! tuning them can become an issue but if you know what sound you are looking for you shouldn't have a problem


----------



## b-stick (Mar 24, 2012)

what mandrel do i need to buy??

or what will i need to make one??


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

YOU can turn one out of wood and cut o rings in to hold the place, but they tend to break and you have to start over making another one i got frustrated and had one made. i chuck the one i have now and use my live center to make sure it is running true! than i take the piece of wood slide it on tighten the screw and it will not move!!


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

I have done several from Craft Supply. They mention using a mandrel but they are easily done between centers.
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...Winglock_Game_Call_Kit___winglock_calls?Args=


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

you can def turn them between centers, but in my opinion in order to get a quality sanding job on the inside the call a mandrel is the way to go. you can take that piece and flip it around to really get both ends really well. unless you are an experienced turner than a mandrel is the way to go. thats just my opinion


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Do you allready own a Nova chuck? Just buy a set of pin jaws for it.

Another option is to make a pin chuck.


----------

